# Humble beginnings with not so humble results



## Guest (Sep 21, 2006)

I'm almost ashamed to admit this, but my first days kayak fishing were done in desperate times, about 4 years ago. I just wanted to get further out than the breakwalls (around sandy, brighton, ppb) could provide. But I was flat broke, so all I could afford was a coleman inflatable 'kayak'.

As you might imagine, this thing drew some stares and even attracted the water police a couple of times. Amazingly, however, I never once put a hook in it, or let a flatty spike puncture it, even after some 50 or more trips. And I even managed to catch a ridiculous amount of fish in it.

Some people still don't believe my PB in that thing, which was this fine snapper pictured below (caught about 800 meters out from the sandy breakwall after a westerly). I've caught better since in a much more capable inflatable - and plan to make a new PB in my new Hobie Sport - but this goes to show whats possible even in the very worst yak you can possibly imagine. Damned thing towed me for what seemed like miles.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

WOOHOO! Great snapper 5th, wetting my apetite nicely for the coming months.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Very nice indeed 5th. There are some power boaters, who think that a fish like that from a kayak is against the rules. Lets just go on showing em who writes the rules :lol:

Good luck with the hobie :lol:

Cheers Andybear :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWc14IgEAABXbgAASYAWiAJgAPv/eoCAAZEVP9INNUaHinkNTaepA1TwUeoAeoABoCJXuKE98DnjJHUIiCDJtux4S0jdd97LS4dJdJt1xCsrJXPiDdBYvy71gvJatOVIzXuekSMh7CGYoOzQzCQbrOEpJVeEdKzJAYyFBqUzkSyCGQ/F3JFOFCQzXgiAQ


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

A fantastic use of an air product 5th; and a lot better than an inflatable doll that some blokes buy :shock:


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2006)

I think I see one of those MasterCard commercials here somewhere.

*1. 5 Meter Quintrex Runabout $30,000

2. One Dozen High End Penn Fishing Rods $10,000

3. 3 Tackleboxes full of Quality Lures $2,000

.....outfished by a guy in a Coleman Inflatable Kayak........PRICELESS!!! *

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2006)

Haha Dallas... thats hillarious. 

Red, no repair kit, but I did take out a rechargable pump. And I had to use it everytime to, because the think leaked ever so slowly. After a couple of hours on the water I had to reinflate it while on the water. There were some precarious moments involved, let me tell you. And yep, I'm not a bad swimmer and I was never more than a km away from shore - and always out front of the breakwalls, so there was always plenty of other boats about.

Hey Dodge... whats wrong with inflatable dolls? Thats what I used to take out for company 

Andy - spot on. I posted this image at the Fishnet forums when I caught it and several didn't believe I caught it (I think they thought I bought it and put it there) and others just scorned me in their elitism. Kind of felt like they thought fish like this were only reserved for the boys with the big toys.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Dodge said:


> A fantastic use of an air product 5th; and a lot better than an inflatable doll that some blokes buy :shock:


I think inflatable sheep are more popular these days, maybe Naki and his mates can confirm this, I dunno.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Very nice fish 5th, and could I have the phone number for ya old yak :wink:


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2006)

hahaha... these forums are a laugh a minute. I love it


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

5th. Great Snapper.
Cheers,
Jake


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

Nice one 5th! :lol: :lol:

As an added bonus, if a shark bit your boat, it would have got a mouthful of stale air & watched you shoot off into the distance! :lol:

That's really good mate - not what you'd normally recommend but all the better because it all worked out OK!


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Great fish 5th - and so true


----------

